# Secure Bike Storage - Kings Cross?



## Jezston (1 Jul 2011)

Hi, anyone know if there's a good, safe place around the Kings Cross / St Pancras area to store a bike? Was quite impressed with the big bike car park in Finsbury Park last time I was down and hoping there might be somewhere similar around there.

I may need to leave it overnight. Happy to pay.

Otherwise, is it alright to leave a fairly distinct and well looked after if not particularly valuable looking bike locked up of an evening on the streets of that area? Got an ok Kryptonite hipster d-lock which I'll be taking with me and an ok cable lock as cable locks go.


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jul 2011)

Kings Cross area is nicer than it was, but I'd be reluctant to leave a bike there overnight on a normal rack. There is still a lot of cheap accommodation in the area - and, I think, drug use.
http://www.networkra.../aspx/9556.aspx - parking in an NCP carpark. If you don't get better help here, it might be worth giving them a call.
St Pancras doesn't seem to be any better http://stpancras.com...t-Here/Cyclists
If you can find secure parking anywhere in central London, you could Boris Bike to St Pancras for £1
(I ride a folder, so never pay attention to this stuff. Sorry)


----------



## Red Light (1 Jul 2011)

Like jefmcq, I have a Brompton so don't pay too much attention to parking but I would not leave a bike I was not prepared to lose locked up on the streets there. Kings Cross and St Pancras are notorious for their lack of cycling provision which was a subject of much protest when the new St Pancras opened. The place is a big building site at the moment to make matters worse. Best bets are the St Pancras car park (if you can find it!) which is at least covered by CCTV or its Platform 1 at Kings Cross. Camden Cycling Campaign Maps show where the cycle stands are in the area with some information and each has a pop-out box with further comments - click on stands in the menu and position the box over KX).

There is secure parking at Finsbury Park and London Bridge but its not too far to park at Finsbury Park and take the tube/train into Kings Cross if you have to leave it and want security. Also the H2 secure parking in Soho.

Finally, you could always give the Excess Baggage Company a ring and see if they would accept a bike. They have a site at Kings Cross.


----------



## Jezston (1 Jul 2011)

Hmm. The St Pancras car park says they only have CCTV on the entrances. Kinda feel it will be safer on the street - won't be leaving it overnight, but may be staying out 11pm-12am kind of late. Reckon it'll be ok chained to a railing near whatever pub I'm going to, as long as it's fairly public?

My memory of bikes chained up around the area is usually battered looking old things rather than anything fancy or modern. Don't want to be fretting about my nice looking bike whilst trying to enjoy a night out!


Beginning to think not taking my bike will be a better idea, which would be a real shame.


----------



## vickster (1 Jul 2011)

Euston's pretty close to KX, maybe it is better there? Nicer area for sure


----------



## Oldgit (1 Jul 2011)

Jezston said:


> Hmm. The St Pancras car park says they only have CCTV on the entrances. Kinda feel it will be safer on the street - won't be leaving it overnight, but may be staying out 11pm-12am kind of late. Reckon it'll be ok chained to a railing near whatever pub I'm going to, as long as it's fairly public?
> 
> My memory of bikes chained up around the area is usually battered looking old things rather than anything fancy or modern. Don't want to be fretting about my nice looking bike whilst trying to enjoy a night out!
> 
> ...




I live 5mins from Kings Cross; don't leave your bike locked up outside, just not worth the risk.


----------



## Jezston (1 Jul 2011)

Just spoke to someone at KX station who says with a valid ticket showing I arrived from St Pancras, there shouldn't be a problem with me locking my bike up at the racks on platforms 1 or 9, which are only accessible to staff and ticket holders.

Sounds safe?

EDIT and covered by CCTV and the bloke I spoke to said he's never heard of any bikes being nicked from there. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jul 2011)

KERAAAAP!


These are accessible to anyone with a ticket and are overcrowded, locking is indicriminate and the access appalling


----------



## Jezston (1 Jul 2011)

Oh man and I thought I was sorted 

Ok so maybe it's an _annoying _place to lock up, but then I'll be doing this outside of rush hour ... is it really a _dangerous _place to lock up?


----------



## endoman (1 Jul 2011)

Bike to hotel and leave it in room?


----------



## Brains (1 Jul 2011)

On Yer Bike at London Bridge have secure (overnight) parking. 20min ride to KX


----------



## Bman (1 Jul 2011)

I commute into Kings Cross on the trains occasionally. The racks on the platforms are the most secure I know of, but I have never cycled in London (yet).

I often see some commuters unlocking some nice looking bikes, so it must be reasonably secure overnight. It is a bit over crowded though.

Also, can you still get "platform tickets"? Used to cost about 10p and allowed you access to the platform for an hour or two to say farewall to your friends/family (this was a long time ago though). If they are still available the "accessible only by ticket holders" bit doesnt exactly help much.


----------



## Red Light (1 Jul 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> KERAAAAP!
> These are accessible to anyone with a ticket and are overcrowded, locking is indicriminate and the access appalling



Not only that but in the evening the access barriers are left open so anyone can wander in and out. Something to do with the barriers either having to be manned or left open.


----------



## Jezston (4 Jul 2011)

So I attempted to use the bike stands in KX on Friday.

It was like someone had gone to a scrap yard, got a load of old rusty bicycles and dropped them in a pile on top of the stands. Everything was covered in dust, orange chains and flat tyres the order of the day. I would say 90% of the bikes there were probably abandoned.

Functioning bikes were delegated to wherever nearby they could find to lock up. All these bikes had signs stuck to them warning them they can't leave their bike there and if it's still there tomorrow it will be taken away. Nice.

So yeah, it's a rubbish place to leave a bike!

Thanks for the alternative suggestions, and for the generous offers from nearby residents to look after it for me! Another one worth noting is apparently very good bike storage at Euston.

In the end my friend and I went to a pub with outdoor seating!


----------

